# Tomcat Wide Slide Questions



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

I just received a replacement Tomcat from Beretta. My old one (2006) had a cracked frame. The new gun is their updated Wide Slide. It's heavier, stiffer and not as well machined as the original. My question is, has anyone had problems with this version i.e. cracks, feed issues, jams etc. ?


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

Is this a new Tomcat? I've not seen this in the two I've owned. Are the recoil springs firm, is the slide cracked at the forward stop? Does this happen with the hammer down or cocked? Contact Beretta, they have been very generous with Tomcats replacements, in and out of warranty.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

32SENF said:


> I just received a replacement Tomcat from Beretta. My old one (2006) had a cracked frame. The new gun is their updated Wide Slide. It's heavier, stiffer and not as well machined as the original. My question is, has anyone had problems with this version i.e. cracks, feed issues, jams etc. ?


I had an Inox Tomcat (which was the "wide slide') in .32ACP. Probably 500 rounds through it with no problems. To be safe, though, just make sure you're using ammo which meets Beretta's recommendations on muzzle energy. Great little gun!


----------

